# Little message from Sal Zaino - Hey Groucho !



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

For all you owners with flat black / matte stripes.

I put flat black rally stripes on the Phantom Black.

Got a new order of Zaino stuff in and emailed Sal a question, here's his reply...

Here's the question I sent him..

I've been masking off the racing stripes, not applying polish, but 
can't help but wonder if there isn't a product that would protect the 
stripes to weathering ????????????

Sal's reply....

You're going love Zaino especially on all those decals. Zaino Show Car Polish works great on all vinyl decals. It is non-abrasive, leaves no white residue or wax buildup and actually makes the decals last longer. It's UV40 protectant will keep the decals from shrinking, fading and drying out. Plus it will make the decals look like they have a clear coat over them. Try it on all the decals you'll love it.
--

Thank You,
Sal Zaino


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Very cool, westell! Thanks for the tip!!! :cheers Where does one purchase this miracle of modern chemistry, this wonder of polymeric science?

I have been very paranoid about getting wax on those matte stripes. Zaino should help alleviate some of that...


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Very cool, westell! Thanks for the tip!!! :cheers Where does one purchase this miracle of modern chemistry, this wonder of polymeric science?
> 
> I have been very paranoid about getting wax on those matte stripes. Zaino should help alleviate some of that...


www.zainobros.com

Have a good easter. Taking the GTO to San Antonio, Alamo, Sea World, feed the kids to the whale weekend. actually, they get to swim with a baluga whale :seeya:


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

Check out what Zaino did for a friend's merc

http://www.tallahasseemusclecar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8326


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I Zaino everything. Rims, headlights, windshield, taillights...


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Everyone I know that has tried Zaino swears by it.


----------

